# M&S Sourdough bread



## Phil65 (Mar 28, 2014)

quite pricey, but delicious, not sure if low GI (anyone know?) didn't spike me today though


----------



## Vicsetter (Mar 28, 2014)

I wouldn't have thought it would be and this:
http://www.myfitnesspal.com/food/calories/m-s-san-francisco-style-sour-dough-61014436
 rates it as 49g carb per 100g.
Sourdough bread just adds extra flavour due to long bacterial growth (yeast) culture.  i.e. It's just tasty white bread.


----------



## Bloden (Mar 31, 2014)

Phil65 said:


> quite pricey, but delicious, not sure if low GI (anyone know?) didn't spike me today though



Gary Scheiner ("Think like a pancreas") says it's medium gi - gi 52. It's got something to do with the fermentation. Means it's slow-release carb. Don't quote me on that tho!


----------

